# vacuum cleaner



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

Please don't laugh.... Moved into my new house in SMDA. I brought a fair few oriental carpets but decided I would buy a new electric vacuum cleaner. NOT!!!! Does anyone have any idea where I can purchase? Seems nobody has carpets, no market, nobody sells. Duh. I shoulda saw that one coming.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AllBbear said:


> Please don't laugh.... Moved into my new house in SMDA. I brought a fair few oriental carpets but decided I would buy a new electric vacuum cleaner. NOT!!!! Does anyone have any idea where I can purchase? Seems nobody has carpets, no market, nobody sells. Duh. I shoulda saw that one coming.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


You could try your local Walmart. A few years ago I bought one at a Walmart in Mexico City.


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

We bought one at Sears. Or try online from Amazon.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

AllBbear said:


> Please don't laugh.... Moved into my new house in SMDA. I brought a fair few oriental carpets but decided I would buy a new electric vacuum cleaner. NOT!!!! Does anyone have any idea where I can purchase? Seems nobody has carpets, no market, nobody sells. Duh. I shoulda saw that one coming.
> 
> Thanks, Bob


Costco and Sam's Club also will have a couple of models.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

You don't have a have a carpet or even a rug to need a vacuum cleaner. Yes, hard to find anywhere but where Gringos go.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

You may find aspiradoras just about anywhere in Mexico


Just where gringos go? Are you kidding?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Try shopping in either Leon or Queretaro. Major department stores. Big Box stores. Elektra. Etc.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

On the Walmart Mexico website there are over 30 models, including a Roomba if you want a little robot vacuum cleaner to clean for you:

Búsqueda de Artículos

Liverpool also has several:

Liverpool es parte de MI vida-Liverpool es parte de MI vida

Elektra's website only shows 1 model, and Home Depot in Mexico only shows the Wet/Dry Vacs and the little hand held portables.

Good luck!


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I got mine (LG brand) at Soriana's City Club.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Coppel


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Any department store has them, If you cannot find them in San Miguel look in Queretaro or Guanajuato. If I can find one in San Cristobal or Tuxtla you surely can get one in San MIguel. Could also look for a used one from someone who is leaving.


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

FYI...Walmart.com.mx has free delivery today.


----------

